# PC suddenly turns off



## redmob (Aug 9, 2008)

Hello everyone I'm just new here, I don't know what section will I post my problem coz I really don't know whats the problem of my pc. >.< So here's my situation.

When I'm playing Online Games I usually do a multi-task, I watch movies, listen to music, browsing, etc. When I do these stuffs my PC suddenly turns off. 

This problem of mine just started weeks ago, I already tried to format my drive c leaving my drive d untouched coz it came to my mind that maybe it's a virus, but sad to say it still happen. 

When it suddenly turns off I just turn it on immediately, sometimes when the desktop appears it already turns off. I tried opening the side cover of the CPU and put an Electric Fan, coz I thought that its due to overheat. It works in the early days but as of now it doesn't work, my PC still suddenly turns off.

Right now I avoid multi-tasking, I just open one program or so. Anyone know what's the problem on my PC? Here's my PC specs.

Mother Board - MSI p4
Processor - Intel Pentium D Processor 820
Video Card - ino3D 7600 Series 512 MB
RAM - 2 pcs 1gb DDR

Thx in advance for the help.


----------



## Joey101 (May 16, 2008)

What PSU have you got? it could be your PSU failing when your pc draws more power for when a heavy load is placed on it.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Is this a branded PC if so what brand and model if not or if you have changed it what PSU brand and model.
You may want to try booting into the Bios Setup program after it shuts down and check the voltages and Temps.


----------



## redmob (Aug 9, 2008)

My PC is not branded, it's just assembled. Bought good pc parts with different brand. I don't know what to copy on the PSU's details, but I copied the last part of its details.

+5V & +3.3V Combined 130W MAX. +5V & +3.3V & 12V Combined 480W MAX. Total Output 500W MAX.

Frequency 60hz-50hz

Model: LC - 8500BTX (I can't find it's brand, but there's a logo that looks like number 1.)


----------



## redmob (Aug 9, 2008)

After more than 5 hrs that my PC is on I checked the Voltages and Temps. Here's the details. (By the way in this situation my pc didn't suddenly turned off.)

System Temperature: 37C/98F
CPU Temperature: 78C/172F
System Fan Speed: 0 rpm
CPU Fan Speed: 2922 RPM
CPU Vcore: 1.39V
12V: 12.24V
+5V: 5.24V
+3.3V: 3.28V
5V SB: 5.19V


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The CPU is running too hot Pentium Ds run warm but 78 is too warm you might want to check the heat sink to make sure it's fastened down correctly blow out any dust if it's been assembled for awhile and redo the thermal paste.

http://www.arcticsilver.com/arctic_silver_instructions.htm


----------



## redmob (Aug 9, 2008)

oh.. thx for the info, my pc suddenly died again and i checked the CPU temperature and it reached 87C/186C. I'll try your suggestion.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The cpu is shutting down to keep from frying itself.


----------



## redmob (Aug 9, 2008)

I changed the thermal paste of my processor, here's my cpu's temperature and voltage status when I just turned it on. I'm still going to monitor it if it still suddenly turns off. Thx again for the advice I hope this will really fix my problem.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Keep an eye on the 12v rail also 12.4v is getting close to the upper end you want to see.
and remember Bios is usually more accurate then speed fan everest and most other readers.


----------



## redmob (Aug 9, 2008)

wrench97 said:


> Keep an eye on the 12v rail also 12.4v is getting close to the upper end you want to see.
> and remember Bios is usually more accurate then speed fan everest and most other readers.


After how many hours that my PC is turned ON, it seems like the normal Temperature is 55C-65C. It's too hot right? Any suggestions to lower the temperature of the CPU? I open the case and placed an Electric Fan on it, the temperature plays on 58C-63C.

About the 12v rail? What will happen if it reaches the upper end?


----------



## red_phoenix (Jul 30, 2008)

redmob said:


> After how many hours that my PC is turned ON, it seems like the normal Temperature is 55C-65C. It's too hot right? Any suggestions to lower the temperature of the CPU? I open the case and placed an Electric Fan on it, the temperature plays on 58C-63C.
> 
> About the 12v rail? What will happen if it reaches the upper end?


*have u check ur heatsink?
probably a cummulative of dust prevent a good air circulation..please check..
about 12V, ur system will shut of or restart..
if thats happen, try to find new PSU..*


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

redmob said:


> After how many hours that my PC is turned ON, it seems like the normal Temperature is 55C-65C. It's too hot right? Any suggestions to lower the temperature of the CPU? I open the case and placed an Electric Fan on it, the temperature plays on 58C-63C.
> 
> About the 12v rail? What will happen if it reaches the upper end?


That's a little on the warm side hows the air flow in your case. how many fans ect?

As to the 12v if it's fluctuating a lot you'll need to replace the psu if it gets too high it should shut it self down


----------



## redmob (Aug 9, 2008)

I only have one Fan, the one located on the side of the case. I'll try to clean the heatsink again. Thx for the help and advice guys. 

More Power.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The best layout for fans is generally to have one in the front sucking in and one at the rear blowing out. For a standard atx case that is.


----------



## redmob (Aug 9, 2008)

Uhmmm.. I monitored the temperature of my cpu for 1 day, the normal temp is 58C-63C. I already cleaned it's heat sink, changed the thermal paste, i removed the side cover of the case and put an electric fan in front of it. But the the cpu's temperature is always 55C above. When i opened my pc from hours of rest, its temperature is already 50C-55C.

My video card has heat sink also, just wondering if there's a possibility that my video card and processor temperature is combined?


----------



## magnethead (Mar 18, 2006)

You just have poor ventilation, only having the side fan. You're better off than the 80C you wer egetting, but no cigar yet.


----------



## red_phoenix (Jul 30, 2008)

redmob said:


> Uhmmm.. I monitored the temperature of my cpu for 1 day, the normal temp is 58C-63C. I already cleaned it's heat sink, changed the thermal paste, i removed the side cover of the case and put an electric fan in front of it. But the the cpu's temperature is always 55C above. When i opened my pc from hours of rest, its temperature is already 50C-55C.
> 
> My video card has heat sink also, just wondering if there's a possibility that my video card and processor temperature is combined?


*it is not possible that ur gpu fan is combined with processor temp..
mm..have u check BIOS setting, who knows somebody is messing around with core voltage..
but 55 is to high for Intel family..
if u are using amd athlon xp until 2200+, 55 is normal temp..
but if Intel, its not..*


----------

